# crinone gel



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Hopeful hazel,

I have been using crinone gelfor the past 1o weeks i am now 12+4  with twins.and still using it 2 times a day. i know it can come out salmon/pink colour but latest its coming out more brown.

I had a check up at the hospital last weekend as i thought i was bleeding because of it but no blood.

i use kincker liners becau of the amount of discharge which comes out clear so i dont understand why the crinone gel comes out such dark in colour.

any ideas would be much appricated as to why this is happening as it can be worring.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Lisa - I don't know! I consulted the product literature and I cannot see any mention of this as a side-effect.

Please see my previous reply to your same question.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255728.0

May be your fertility consultant can throw some light on it?


----------

